
Out of hours working banned by German labour ministry - niyazpk
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/10276815/Out-of-hours-working-banned-by-German-labour-ministry.html
======
_jomo
[2013] should be added to the title.

I don't mind receiving mails after work, at the weekend or during holidays as
long as nobody expects me to read and/or answer them.

Are there companies that expect you to do so?

